# Flouro reimbursement



## JEN PROMED (Oct 27, 2010)

I am having trouble getting flouro paid for pain managment procedures.  I use the TC modifier. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 27, 2010)

For ASC, 77003 has ASC Payment Indicator of N1 Packaged service/item; no separate payment made

For a Hospital, OPPS Status Indicator of N Items and services packaged into APC rates

These are for Medicare, but commercial carriers might also find the technical portion included in the facility reimbursement for the procedure that ultilized the fluoro.


----------

